# not trying to be rude



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

but be careful yaking in the Lynnhaven inlet in VA Beach. I almost hit a kayaker last night that was fishing in the middle of the channel under the bridge because I didn't see him. Had to wait until he got out of the way before I could get through. With all of the big pilot boats going through there, someone is going to get seriously hurt.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

mlbowman1 said:


> Had to wait until he got out of the way before I could get through.


Not trying to be rude either, but to the best of my understanding, that's the law right there, simply stated. You're under power, we're not. We have the right of way. You have to wait.

Course if he was paddling w/o a 360* light, then he was in the wrong, and Darwinism outweighs any law by about 30 to 1. 

However, with some of those stupid lights Scotty sells, you have to be exactly on the same plane as the lightbulb (about 2 feet above the water) to see it at all. Once I realized that, I changed it to a River Rock lantern ASAFP.

Anyway, thanks for the post. Even the best among us need to be reminded not to do something potentially stupid.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the post... with increased number of yakkers its just matter of time until we are going to have a serious accident. 

I say a flag is a must in the day time and a bright light high above the yak also. Also, a reflective tape on the paddle will help also.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

mlbowman1 said:


> but be careful yaking in the Lynnhaven inlet in VA Beach. I almost hit a kayaker last night that was fishing in the middle of the channel under the bridge because I didn't see him. Had to wait until he got out of the way before I could get through. With all of the big pilot boats going through there, someone is going to get seriously hurt.


Not trying to be rude? What were you trying to be? Condescending? You didn't bother to mention whether he had a light or not. If he didn't, shame on him. If he did, shame on you and pay attention to where you're going.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

If you are going to Kayak during the night in a heavy traffic area, it would be common sense to to make sure you are highly visible.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

bowman,

i was out there last night but it was not me. thanks for the heads up. i am always looking. i will look for you, and you look for me.

the boaters awareness of us yakers and our responsibility to be visible at all times will prevent as many accidents as possible.

ken c


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

boats are bigger...dosen't make them right...its like this every fall...shore...wadders...yaks...boats...just be safe


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*I'm just saying, be safe.*

All I'm saying is just be safe. I was paying attention, had I not I probably would have hit the guy. Where I did see him, the 45+ foot pilot boat behind with the helm 20 feet high probably would not have seen him and it wouldn't have been a pretty sight to see. We're all out there for the same reason...To catch fish. For the person who said you have the right of way because I'm under power, that isn't necessarily true... in a narrow channel you are not able to block it whether your a sailboat, another power boat stopped to fish, or a kayak.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Grommet said:


> Not trying to be rude either, but to the best of my understanding, that's the law right there, simply stated. You're under power, we're not. We have the right of way. You have to wait.



Not trying to be rude either, but, It's also a law to not be an obstruction inside of a marked channel. Yakkers, as well as other boaters, DO need to know the Rules of Navigation. Not being under power does not necessarily always give a yak, or a sailboat, whatever the "right of way".......Let's all use some common sense here.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mlbowman1 said:


> All I'm saying is just be safe. I was paying attention, had I not I probably would have hit the guy. Where I did see him, the 45+ foot pilot boat behind with the helm 20 feet high probably would not have seen him and it wouldn't have been a pretty sight to see. We're all out there for the same reason...To catch fish. For the person who said you have the right of way because I'm under power, that isn't necessarily true... in a narrow channel you are not able to block it whether your a sailboat, another power boat stopped to fish, or a kayak.


yeahp

i yak. but its riduculous to think that bc your in a kayak you can go wherever you want. its gonna take one of those idiot yakkers to get hurt before people understand that in a HIGH HIGH HIGH traffic area you cannot sit in the damn channel its a rule. follow it. they shouldnt have been parked there fishing any way. i mean we bought yaks to be able to fish freely right? why sit right there in the middle of that. plus you can fish it from shore just as well. think about it???? your in a yak and sticka 30lber in that current, between fighting him and the current at lesner and all the damn boats(half of them are crazy too) its not going to be good. please use common sense. imagine in you were in a boat parked there, think of all the lures flying at you, just cause you own a yak does not excuse people from regulations. that being said. thanks for paying attention and seeing him. a yaker at lesner at night, during striper season is an accident waiting to happen, and when it does, accident or not, many people will be able to point a finger and say i told you so.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I personally avoid that area while kayaking.The Pilot boats scare me. But the fact that it is easy and convienant to catch a nice fish there, will keep it a popular location for kayak anglers. Also sitting in the middle of the channel there is just plain irresponsible!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeahp
> 
> i yak. but its riduculous to think that bc your in a kayak you can go wherever you want. its gonna take one of those idiot yakkers to get hurt before people understand that in a HIGH HIGH HIGH traffic area you cannot sit in the damn channel its a rule. follow it. they shouldnt have been parked there fishing any way. i mean we bought yaks to be able to fish freely right? why sit right there in the middle of that. plus you can fish it from shore just as well. think about it???? your in a yak and sticka 30lber in that current, between fighting him and the current at lesner and all the damn boats(half of them are crazy too) its not going to be good. please use common sense. imagine in you were in a boat parked there, think of all the lures flying at you, just cause you own a yak does not excuse people from regulations. that being said. thanks for paying attention and seeing him. a yaker at lesner at night, during striper season is an accident waiting to happen, and when it does, accident or not, many people will be able to point a finger and say i told you so.


amen...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The channel through the Lesner bridge is clearly marked. Yakkers, please don't fish under that span. Boaters, if you choose to go through the bridge other than through the marked channel, you don't have the right of way. Lesner isn't my favorite place to fish but I don't agree with NTKG that I'm stupid if I do it. Is that any dumber than wading out 200 yds from shore in 50 degree water, in the ripping current, in chest deep water? I think not. The problem with that area is that there are to many damn people and they all think they own the damn place. Arrogant boaters, lead chuckin' shore fisherman, and kayakkers trying to fish in the channel. 

mlbowman1, did you really intend to give some constructive criticism or did you just want to pick a fight? I guess I could go over to some boating board and post, "hey, could you boat guys not jam me up so bad at the HRBT". I bet I 'd hear plenty of grief. So, you asked for it.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Hot Diggity Dog!!! The fire's popp'n now!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There's lots of room at Lesner to anchor up a yak just outside the channel and catch. No need to anchor in the channel.

Besides, it's kinda dangerous ... ask me how I know.  

Just look at all the boats anchored up on the outside on both the Duck-Inn and boat ramp sides.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

mlbowman1 said:


> All I'm saying is just be safe. I was paying attention, had I not I probably would have hit the guy. Where I did see him, the 45+ foot pilot boat behind with the helm 20 feet high probably would not have seen him and it wouldn't have been a pretty sight to see. We're all out there for the same reason...To catch fish. For the person who said you have the right of way because I'm under power, that isn't necessarily true... in a narrow channel you are not able to block it whether your a sailboat, another power boat stopped to fish, or a kayak.



Yep. You're right. When I read it I didn't key in on the 'channel' aspect.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

And, personally, I don't get with 100' of the dern bridge if I don't have to.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

NTKG said:


> yeahp
> 
> i yak. but its riduculous to think that bc your in a kayak you can go wherever you want. its gonna take one of those idiot yakkers to get hurt before people understand that in a HIGH HIGH HIGH traffic area you cannot sit in the damn channel its a rule. follow it. they shouldnt have been parked there fishing any way. i mean we bought yaks to be able to fish freely right? why sit right there in the middle of that. plus you can fish it from shore just as well. think about it???? your in a yak and sticka 30lber in that current, between fighting him and the current at lesner and all the damn boats(half of them are crazy too) its not going to be good. please use common sense. imagine in you were in a boat parked there, think of all the lures flying at you, just cause you own a yak does not excuse people from regulations. that being said. thanks for paying attention and seeing him. a yaker at lesner at night, during striper season is an accident waiting to happen, and when it does, accident or not, many people will be able to point a finger and say i told you so.


totally agree! dont sit in a high traffic area no matter what you are in....think before you do


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If I remember correctly there is no fishing from a boat in turning basin, per Va Beach Law. Somebody is going to get hurt.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Hot Diggity Dog!!! The fire's popp'n now!!!


how come you cant have a serious post on this site? your tkaa posts are a completely different nature and you actually post reports...., but your posts here and on robs site are.........


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> how come you cant have a serious post on this site? your tkaa posts are a completely different nature and you actually post reports...., but your posts here and on robs site are.........


And who the hell says "hot diggity dog"?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I fish that place in all sorts of manners, waders, yak, whatever and yes it's a dangerous place to fish *IF* you don't respect the forces of mother nature and use some common sence. As far as a place to catch quality fish with little effort, it's probably one of the easiest to access which makes it so popular and so crowded.

Rick C and I have been nearly run over by a boater just wading on the sandbar to the N/W corner of the bridge as he decided it was his 'right' to cut down the beach at 30 knots to get to his net that was near the small boat channel at the CBBT. It was after day break and we surely saw him but he had no clue and wasn't even looking for people on the beach. He nearly spooled Rick (who had just thrown out) with his prop snagging the line. The worst thing was is he came back to cuss us out because he felt he was in the right.

The worst thing about fishing the bridge weather day or night is all the power boaters that don't even use the marked channel and this includes the Pilot boats. It seems as they all feel it's their 'right' to pick any 2 pilings they want to head out of, weather it's the marked channel or the next set of pilings left or right of it. This is the reason that's caused all of my close calls out there and it goes along with the old saying that you don't need brains to buy or a license to opperate a boat, just $$$.

I always try to maintain a close watch to my full 360 while I'm out there or any other busy location that I'm trying to catch fish. If I hear or see anything around me I'll watch to see what they're going to do and steer clear as necessary. As a yak fisherman it's our duty to be highly visable day or night because we are small and close to the water which makes us difficult to see. I've been on both sides of that fence yaking and power boating with yakers around and yes yaks are hard to see especially at night.

The most important thing is common sence and obeying the rules. Be carefull and more attentive in high trafic areas. We're all mostly out there to recreate and have fun so chill out and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

There ain't no stankin' fish out there worth a life... granted alot of you guys love fishin' and take it to the extreme... yah can't go fishin' again if yah don't come back. Be safe out there... tight lines! See yah on tha water! It's been a goood fall fer me already, i'm definitely puttin' the rock back in rockstar this fall


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

You have to go a little farther than where you're comfortable. Otherwise, you may as well stay on the beach and sling lead. I'm definitely a "second tier" kayaker and fisherman, ie I'm no Fisherman or Hoover or Whitley by any stretch, and I know what I can and cannot make my Tarpon do...for the most part. I stay off the bridge despite the oppurtunity for fish because it's not worth the hassle:

*The uncles don't want us in the skinny water.
*The boaters don't want us near the channels.
*The jet skiers don't want us blocking the canals through the marshes.

That said: if you let others dictate where you can go, you end up nowhere.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Grommet said:


> You have to go a little farther than where you're comfortable. Otherwise, you may as well stay on the beach and sling lead. I'm definitely a "second tier" kayaker and fisherman, ie I'm no Fisherman or Hoover or Whitley by any stretch, and I know what I can and cannot make my Tarpon do...for the most part. I stay off the bridge despite the oppurtunity for fish because it's not worth the hassle:
> 
> *The uncles don't want us in the skinny water.
> *The boaters don't want us near the channels.
> ...



i think i can safely say that i fish a little hard.... BUT i try not to do things that are illegal, or will make fishing illegal for me in the future. fishing in a marked channel at lesner is NOT a good idea, matter of fact it is illegal per VA beach regs as Digger pointed out. also its bad practice, you are NOT supposed to block traffic, it is rude and inconsiderate. if you really fish anywhere all the time buy a real boat. we fish kayaks, they are plastic excuses for boats... as rockstar said, there is a difference in extreme and retarded. i dont think a yakker gettin hit in the head with a 2oz cannonball is gonna make for a good evening. by all means push the limit, but dont do so at others expenses. I've caught a few fish in the last few years, and none involved physically risking my life KNOWINGLY... thats the key in this situation. taking risks makes a badass. knowingly doing something life-threatening makes a dumbass.

be safe. there are plenty of rockfish to catch.... and like i said, i can catch big stripers from shore, i'd like to see what would happen if a yakker hooks up a 40+inch striper at lesner from the channel and see where he and his paddle end up after the fight with the fish and the current and the boats....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Im only at the start of my P&S Master Angler Degree. One day, just maybe one day, I will be as cool as.......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Im only at the start of my P&S Master Angler Degree. One day, just maybe one day, I will be as cool as.......


wtf?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> Im only at the start of my P&S Master Angler Degree. One day, just maybe one day, I will be as cool as.......


Dude, put that crack pipe down.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

NTKG said:


> buy a real boat. we fish kayaks, they are plastic excuses for boats...


I've had 'real boats' for 24 years and I still have a couple. They have risks too. It's all about following the rules and being prepared. 

Like I said, basically there are just to many people at Lesner. For anyone who feels like I don't belong out there in a kayak, you can kiss my ace. Otherwise, see you all out there and happy fishing!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

erfisher said:


> I've had 'real boats' for 24 years and I still have a couple. They have risks too. It's all about following the rules and being prepared.
> 
> Like I said, basically there are just to many people at Lesner. For anyone who feels like I don't belong out there in a kayak, you can kiss my ace. Otherwise, see you all out there and happy fishing!


yeah there are too many damn people at lesner... but im one of them and there are fish there!!!! yeah you'll see me out there in my yellow prowler, but it wont be in the middle of the channel at 8pm either! i like combat fishing, makes for good company!!!! and always something entertaining going on


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You yakkers have a whistle handy in cases like this?

I think we're going nowhere with this thread if nobody can really say something positive and say that they are in the right and say the other guy is in the wrong.

And man, you Va guys seem to be a little crabby in the past couple of threads I've been reading. Time for a beer myself. And fresh caught shrimp!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You yakkers have a whistle handy in cases like this?

I think we're going nowhere with this thread if nobody can really say something positive and say that they are in the right and say the other guy is in the wrong.

And man, you Va fellow fishermen seem to be a little crabby in the past couple of threads I've been reading.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> You yakkers have a whistle handy in cases like this?
> 
> I think we're going nowhere with this thread if nobody can really say something positive and say that they are in the right and say the other guy is in the wrong.
> 
> And man, you Va fellow fishermen seem to be a little crabby in the past couple of threads I've been reading.


as usual LEO, cant dissagree with ya. (fyi marshal is one of my closest buddies)

same topic around this time of year, i swear i tried to stay out of it man!!!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Nevermind. 

Weboard arguements are like competing in the Special Olympics.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

soooooooooooo. i am paddling out tonight around 1am. who is in?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> I think we're going nowhere with this thread if nobody can really say something positive and say that they are in the right and say the other guy is in the wrong.


agreed


----------

